# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Futbolli shqiptar në Maqedoni

## babadimri

Klubi simpatik nga Xhepcishti i Tetoves KF Renova behet anetare e liges se pare ne Maqedoni. Pas kater viteve loje te bukur ne fushat e gjelberta me ne fund ky klub me shume merite behet anetare e liges se pare te Maqedonise.
Eshte per tu pershendetur ky klub qe u bashkangjitet Shklendijes se tetoves, Bashkimit te KUmanoves, Vllaznimit te Kercoves dhe behet ekipi i kater shqiptar ne Liugen e pare te Maqedonise

----------


## babadimri

KF Renova, anëtar i ri i elitës së futbollit në Maqedoni

Renova edhe me futboll synon ta shkelë Evropën

Sukseset e KF Renova kanë bërë që ethet e futbollit ta përfshijnë tërë popullatën shqiptare sportdashëse në Maqedoni, e veçmas në rajonin e Tetovës, të cilët kanë përkrahur me entuziazëm ekipin e tyre të zemrës Renova

Demir Reshiti

Tetovë, 19 qershor - Renova është klub futbollistik i ndërmarrjes me të njëjtin emër të vëllezërve Shefki e Qenan Idrizi nga fshati Xhepçisht i Tetovës, të cilët me biznesin e tyre shumë të suksesshëm kanë arritur që brenda një periudhe të shkurtër kohore të bëhen të njohur jo vetëm në Maqedoni, por edhe në mbarë Ballkanin. Renova sot ka fabrika dhe reparte në disa vende të Maqedonisë, pastaj në Kosovë, Shqipëri etj. Prodhimet Renova janë konkurruese në mbarë tregun evropian dhe harta e tyre ekonomike nuk njeh kufi.
Klubi Futbollistik Renova i themeluar në vitin 2003, brenda jo plot tri vitesh ka arritur që të ngjitet në elitën e futbollit të Maqedonisë. Idenë për themelimin e këtij klubi e ka dhënë Bujar Islami, një punëtor i njohur sportiv nga fshati Xhepçisht, ish lojtar i Renovës dhe tani trajner i licencuar që punon me grupmoshat e reja.
Në sezonin 2003/2004 ka garuar në Ligën e Tretë dhe që në atë vit është shpallur kampion duke kaluar në rang më të lartë garash, përkatësisht në Ligën e Dytë të përbërë nga 12 ekipe, ku krahas KF Renova zhvilluan gara edhe dy ekipe tjera shqiptare, përkatësisht Vëllazëria e Kërçovës dhe Shkëndija e Haraçinës.
Si në Ligën e Tretë, ashtu edhe në të dytën, Renovës iu nevojit vetëm një sezon për të kaluar në një rang më të lartë garash, përkatësisht për të hyrë në ligën elite të futbollit maqedonas. Kësaj radhe, për herë të parë në histori, katër ekipe shqiptare do të garojnë në këtë ligë, dhe atë Bashkimi i Kumanovës (fitues i sivjetmë i kupës së Maqedonisë), Shkëndija e Tetovës, Vëllazërimi i Kërçovës dhe Renova nga Xhepçishti.
Sukseset e KF Renova kanë bërë që ethet e futbollit ta përfshijnë tërë popullatën shqiptare sportdashëse në Maqedoni, e veçmas në rajonin e Tetovës, të cilët kanë përkrahur me entuziazëm ekipin e tyre të zemrës Renova.

Qenan Idrizi: Ndonëse të papërvojë, kishim ambicie të mëdha... dhe ia arritëm

Numri një i këtij klubi, Qenan Idrizi, kujton fillimin e garave në Ligën e Tretë. Kishim trajner Ismet Sulejmanin dhe si klub i sapoformuar, lojtarët i kishim të gjithë shqiptarë, kryesisht nga fshati dhe rrethina e Tetovës. Megjithëse ishim klub i ri me një kryesi të papërvojë, kishim ambicie të mëdha dhe vullnet të madh për fitore e suksese të reja. Deshi fati që ta kemi në radhët tona Lirim Sahitin, një futbollist të dëshmuar dhe me përvojë që kishte luajtur edhe në Ligën e Parë të Maqedonisë për klube të njohura, si Lubotenin, Teteksin, Shkëndinë e Tetovës, Dritën e Gjilanit etj. Sahiti ishte kapiten i ekipit dhe përvojën e tij e ka përcjellë te bashkëlojtarët tjerë të papërvojë madje dhe te vetë kryesia. Në atë kohë, Liga e Tretë ishte e ndarë në katër grupe, dhe si e para e grupit, Renova në ndeshje kualifikuese u takua në Shkup me Vardarin e Negotinit. Ishte kjo ndeshje shumë e fortë dhe e rëndësishme e cila në kohë të rregullt përfundoi me rezultat baras 2 me 2, ndërsa pas penalltive, më e suksesshme ishte Renova e cila fitoi me rezultatin 5 me 3. Ky ishte momenti që na dha forcë për të vazhduar më tutje, madje për të investuar më shumë në futboll. Qysh para se të ekzistonim si klub, përkatësisht që në vitin 1999 kishim themeluar shkollën e futbollit për punë me kategoritë e reja, një pjesë e të cilëve tanimë i janë bashkangjitur klubit. Pastaj bëmë disa përforcime me lojtarë më të mirë, dhe për kryetrajner angazhuam Nexhat Shabanin. Mirëpo, startimi në ligën e dytë ishte tejet i keq. Në tri takimet e para pësuam humbje. Kjo na bëri që ta ndërrojmë kryesinë dhe kryetrajnerin. U përcaktuam për kryesinë dhe trajnerin që e ka udhëhequr Renovën në Ligën e tretë. Bëmë edhe disa ndryshime te lojtarët. Angazhuam lojtarë të rinj më me përvojë nga klubet tjera të ligës së Maqedonisë, si Vardari, Pelisteri i Manastirit etj. Angazhuam edhe portierin e njohur Muharrem Zeqirin, dhe me këto ndryshime, filluan edhe sukseset e reja. Në gjysëmsezon Renova radhitet e katërta, ndërsa në pjesën e dytë të kampionatit, sukseset vazhdojnë njëra pas tjetrës. Vetëm tri barazime, asnjë humbje, ishte bilanci i Renovës në pjesën e dytë të kampionatit. Deri në fund të kampionatit kemi qenë nën tension sepse katër ndeshje para përfundimit të kampionatit, në vendin e dytë (që mundësonte inkuadrimin në ligën e parë pa ndeshje parakualifikuese), ishte ekipi Makedonia Gjorgje Petrov nga Shkupi me një diferencë prej katër pikësh më shumë se Renova, kujton Qenani. Në takimin e drejtpërdrejt në Tetovë, Renova fitoi me rezultat 1:0, duke e shkurtuar diferencën e pikëve në një. Në tri ndeshjet e fundit, Renova arriti një barazim në Kërçovë ndaj Vëllazërimit, dhe dy fitore ndaj Novacit të Manastirit dhe Mladostit të Strumicës. Kjo bëri që si e dyta në ligë, pas Vëllazërimit të Kërçovës, Renova me 71 pikë të grumbulluara të inkuadrohet në elitën e futbollit maqedonas.
Barrën kryesore në Ligën e Dytë e kanë bartur lojtarët: Muharrem Zeqiri, Dragan Ignjatovski, Sreçko Misajllovski, Dragan Veselinovski, Piksi, Shaban Abdurrahmani, Lirim Sahiti, Ramadan Gashi, Njazi Lena, Vedut Rrustemi, Xhengiz Rexhepi, Robert Endekovski, Izahir Emini, Kiro Steriov, Lubçe Simovski, Rasim Selmani, Ferat Abdullahu, Burim Mahmuti dhe Fisnik Sulejmani, të ndihmuar nga kryetrajneri Ismail Sulejmani me ndihmësit e tij Halim Hodaj dhe Enver Ramadani.  

Gani Sejdiu kryetrajner i ri i Renovës

I pyetur për planet e Renovës në të ardhmen, Qenan Idrizi përgjigjet: Ne do të angazhohemi për të qenë shembull në sport. Shpresojmë të vazhdojmë me të njëjtat suksese si deri më tani. Qysh tani jemi angazhuar që të sigurojmë disa përforcime. Jemi në negociata me futbollistë të njohur nga Kosova, Shqipëria, Bosnja dhe Bullgaria. Kemi arritur që ta angazhojmë trajnerin Gani Sejdiu nga ekipi Trepça 89 si dhe dy lojtarë të Ferizajt, Arsim Abazi dhe Genc Hyseni, ndërsa shpresojmë se brenda pak ditësh të kurorëzohen me sukses bisedimet me tre lojtarë tjerë shumë të njohur nga Kosova. Bisedime janë duke u zhvilluar edhe me dy futbollistë që aktualisht luajnë për kombëtaren e Shqipërisë. Më 25 qershor do të fillojnë përgatitjet. Në fazën e parë, ekipi do të bëj përgatitje në Krushinë të Kërçovës, ndërsa faza e dytë e përgatitjeve do të zhvillohet në Turqi ose Bullgari. Krahas kryetrajnerit Gani Sejdiu, me ekipin do të punojnë edhe trajnerët Ismail Sylejmani, Enver Ramadani, Halim Hodaj dhe Bujar Islami.
Cilat janë synimet e Renovës në elitën e futbollit maqedon?, është pyetja e fundit që i drejtojmë numrit një të këtij ekipi, Qenan Idrizit. 
Synojmë daljen në Evropë, përgjigjet ai pa fije hezitimi. Ne kemi investuar dhe do të investojmë në këtë drejtim. Ne kemi një publik të shkëlqyeshëm që e kemi pasur  gjithmonë lojtar të dymbëdhjetë dhe na ka qëndruar besnik në të gjitha takimet që kemi zhvilluar, e sidomos në katër ndeshjet e fundit. Këtij publiku ia kemi borxh që ta kënaqim me rezultate të mira, përfundon Qenani.
Dhe, duke pasur parasysh rezultatet e deritanishme, duke pasur parasysh suksesin e madh që vëllezërit Idrizi me ndërmarrjen e tyre Renova kanë arritur në biznes duke bërë emër në mbarë Evropën, nuk kemi arsye të mos besojmë se Renova do ta shkelë Evropën edhe me futboll, dhe së shpejti në stadiumin e qytetit në Tetovë (ku i zhvillon ndeshjet ky ekip), të shohim klube ndërkombëtare. Suksese Renova!

----------


## babadimri

KF Renova, anëtar i ri i elitës së futbollit në Maqedoni

Renova edhe me futboll synon ta shkelë Evropën

Sukseset e KF Renova kanë bërë që ethet e futbollit ta përfshijnë tërë popullatën shqiptare sportdashëse në Maqedoni, e veçmas në rajonin e Tetovës, të cilët kanë përkrahur me entuziazëm ekipin e tyre të zemrës Renova


Tetovë, 19 qershor - Renova është klub futbollistik i ndërmarrjes me të njëjtin emër të vëllezërve Shefki e Qenan Idrizi nga fshati Xhepçisht i Tetovës, të cilët me biznesin e tyre shumë të suksesshëm kanë arritur që brenda një periudhe të shkurtër kohore të bëhen të njohur jo vetëm në Maqedoni, por edhe në mbarë Ballkanin. Renova sot ka fabrika dhe reparte në disa vende të Maqedonisë, pastaj në Kosovë, Shqipëri etj. Prodhimet Renova janë konkurruese në mbarë tregun evropian dhe harta e tyre ekonomike nuk njeh kufi.
Klubi Futbollistik Renova i themeluar në vitin 2003, brenda jo plot tri vitesh ka arritur që të ngjitet në elitën e futbollit të Maqedonisë. Idenë për themelimin e këtij klubi e ka dhënë Bujar Islami, një punëtor i njohur sportiv nga fshati Xhepçisht, ish lojtar i Renovës dhe tani trajner i licencuar që punon me grupmoshat e reja.
Në sezonin 2003/2004 ka garuar në Ligën e Tretë dhe që në atë vit është shpallur kampion duke kaluar në rang më të lartë garash, përkatësisht në Ligën e Dytë të përbërë nga 12 ekipe, ku krahas KF Renova zhvilluan gara edhe dy ekipe tjera shqiptare, përkatësisht Vëllazëria e Kërçovës dhe Shkëndija e Haraçinës.
Si në Ligën e Tretë, ashtu edhe në të dytën, Renovës iu nevojit vetëm një sezon për të kaluar në një rang më të lartë garash, përkatësisht për të hyrë në ligën elite të futbollit maqedonas. Kësaj radhe, për herë të parë në histori, katër ekipe shqiptare do të garojnë në këtë ligë, dhe atë Bashkimi i Kumanovës (fitues i sivjetmë i kupës së Maqedonisë), Shkëndija e Tetovës, Vëllazërimi i Kërçovës dhe Renova nga Xhepçishti.
Sukseset e KF Renova kanë bërë që ethet e futbollit ta përfshijnë tërë popullatën shqiptare sportdashëse në Maqedoni, e veçmas në rajonin e Tetovës, të cilët kanë përkrahur me entuziazëm ekipin e tyre të zemrës Renova.

Qenan Idrizi: Ndonëse të papërvojë, kishim ambicie të mëdha... dhe ia arritëm

Numri një i këtij klubi, Qenan Idrizi, kujton fillimin e garave në Ligën e Tretë. Kishim trajner Ismet Sulejmanin dhe si klub i sapoformuar, lojtarët i kishim të gjithë shqiptarë, kryesisht nga fshati dhe rrethina e Tetovës. Megjithëse ishim klub i ri me një kryesi të papërvojë, kishim ambicie të mëdha dhe vullnet të madh për fitore e suksese të reja. Deshi fati që ta kemi në radhët tona Lirim Sahitin, një futbollist të dëshmuar dhe me përvojë që kishte luajtur edhe në Ligën e Parë të Maqedonisë për klube të njohura, si Lubotenin, Teteksin, Shkëndinë e Tetovës, Dritën e Gjilanit etj. Sahiti ishte kapiten i ekipit dhe përvojën e tij e ka përcjellë te bashkëlojtarët tjerë të papërvojë madje dhe te vetë kryesia. Në atë kohë, Liga e Tretë ishte e ndarë në katër grupe, dhe si e para e grupit, Renova në ndeshje kualifikuese u takua në Shkup me Vardarin e Negotinit. Ishte kjo ndeshje shumë e fortë dhe e rëndësishme e cila në kohë të rregullt përfundoi me rezultat baras 2 me 2, ndërsa pas penalltive, më e suksesshme ishte Renova e cila fitoi me rezultatin 5 me 3. Ky ishte momenti që na dha forcë për të vazhduar më tutje, madje për të investuar më shumë në futboll. Qysh para se të ekzistonim si klub, përkatësisht që në vitin 1999 kishim themeluar shkollën e futbollit për punë me kategoritë e reja, një pjesë e të cilëve tanimë i janë bashkangjitur klubit. Pastaj bëmë disa përforcime me lojtarë më të mirë, dhe për kryetrajner angazhuam Nexhat Shabanin. Mirëpo, startimi në ligën e dytë ishte tejet i keq. Në tri takimet e para pësuam humbje. Kjo na bëri që ta ndërrojmë kryesinë dhe kryetrajnerin. U përcaktuam për kryesinë dhe trajnerin që e ka udhëhequr Renovën në Ligën e tretë. Bëmë edhe disa ndryshime te lojtarët. Angazhuam lojtarë të rinj më me përvojë nga klubet tjera të ligës së Maqedonisë, si Vardari, Pelisteri i Manastirit etj. Angazhuam edhe portierin e njohur Muharrem Zeqirin, dhe me këto ndryshime, filluan edhe sukseset e reja. Në gjysëmsezon Renova radhitet e katërta, ndërsa në pjesën e dytë të kampionatit, sukseset vazhdojnë njëra pas tjetrës. Vetëm tri barazime, asnjë humbje, ishte bilanci i Renovës në pjesën e dytë të kampionatit. Deri në fund të kampionatit kemi qenë nën tension sepse katër ndeshje para përfundimit të kampionatit, në vendin e dytë (që mundësonte inkuadrimin në ligën e parë pa ndeshje parakualifikuese), ishte ekipi Makedonia Gjorgje Petrov nga Shkupi me një diferencë prej katër pikësh më shumë se Renova, kujton Qenani. Në takimin e drejtpërdrejt në Tetovë, Renova fitoi me rezultat 1:0, duke e shkurtuar diferencën e pikëve në një. Në tri ndeshjet e fundit, Renova arriti një barazim në Kërçovë ndaj Vëllazërimit, dhe dy fitore ndaj Novacit të Manastirit dhe Mladostit të Strumicës. Kjo bëri që si e dyta në ligë, pas Vëllazërimit të Kërçovës, Renova me 71 pikë të grumbulluara të inkuadrohet në elitën e futbollit maqedonas.
Barrën kryesore në Ligën e Dytë e kanë bartur lojtarët: Muharrem Zeqiri, Dragan Ignjatovski, Sreçko Misajllovski, Dragan Veselinovski, Piksi, Shaban Abdurrahmani, Lirim Sahiti, Ramadan Gashi, Njazi Lena, Vedut Rrustemi, Xhengiz Rexhepi, Robert Endekovski, Izahir Emini, Kiro Steriov, Lubçe Simovski, Rasim Selmani, Ferat Abdullahu, Burim Mahmuti dhe Fisnik Sulejmani, të ndihmuar nga kryetrajneri Ismail Sulejmani me ndihmësit e tij Halim Hodaj dhe Enver Ramadani.

----------


## babadimri

Gani Sejdiu kryetrajner i ri i Renovës

I pyetur për planet e Renovës në të ardhmen, Qenan Idrizi përgjigjet: Ne do të angazhohemi për të qenë shembull në sport. Shpresojmë të vazhdojmë me të njëjtat suksese si deri më tani. Qysh tani jemi angazhuar që të sigurojmë disa përforcime. Jemi në negociata me futbollistë të njohur nga Kosova, Shqipëria, Bosnja dhe Bullgaria. Kemi arritur që ta angazhojmë trajnerin Gani Sejdiu nga ekipi Trepça 89 si dhe dy lojtarë të Ferizajt, Arsim Abazi dhe Genc Hyseni, ndërsa shpresojmë se brenda pak ditësh të kurorëzohen me sukses bisedimet me tre lojtarë tjerë shumë të njohur nga Kosova. Bisedime janë duke u zhvilluar edhe me dy futbollistë që aktualisht luajnë për kombëtaren e Shqipërisë. Më 25 qershor do të fillojnë përgatitjet. Në fazën e parë, ekipi do të bëj përgatitje në Krushinë të Kërçovës, ndërsa faza e dytë e përgatitjeve do të zhvillohet në Turqi ose Bullgari. Krahas kryetrajnerit Gani Sejdiu, me ekipin do të punojnë edhe trajnerët Ismail Sylejmani, Enver Ramadani, Halim Hodaj dhe Bujar Islami.
Cilat janë synimet e Renovës në elitën e futbollit maqedon?, është pyetja e fundit që i drejtojmë numrit një të këtij ekipi, Qenan Idrizit.

----------


## babadimri

Është e vërtetë se rreth 20.000 euro kap vlerën transferimi im në ekipin e KF Renova, në të kundërtën nuk do jem pjesë e këtij ekipi/ Uliks Emra
--------------

Futboll: Uliks Emra afër marrëveshjes me KF Renova 

Emra: Po e pres përgjigjen e Renovës 

Po, është e vërtetë se rreth 20.000 euro kap vlerën transferimi im në ekipin e Renovës, në të kundërtën nuk do jem pjesë e këtij ekipi, ka thënë futbollisti Uliks Emra

Fatmir Bytyçi

Prishtinë, 27 qershor - Njëri ndër sulmuesit më të mirë në futbollin e Kosovës, Uliks Emra, është afër marrëveshjes me ekipin e Renovës së Maqedonisë, që në edicionin e ri të garave do të garojë në elitën e futbollit maqedonas. KF Renova që tani më ka bërë emër të njohur në futbollin e Maqedonisë, për kampionatin e ardhshëm synon që radhët e veta ti përforcojë me lojtarë cilësorë, e që në garat e edicionit të ardhshëm të ketë prezantim sa më të mirë. Jemi ende duke i vazhduar negociata me drejtuesit e ekipit të Renovës. Asgjë konkrete nuk është arritur, kështu është shprehur të dielën për Epokën e re, Uliks Emra. Emra thotë se është duke pritur përgjigjen e Renovës. Kushtet e mia Renova i din, kështu që tani jam duke pritur përgjigjen e tyre. Besoj se jemi afër marrëveshjes dhe nëse përgjigja e Renovës kthehet pozitive, atëherë do të firmosi kontratën për skuadrën e Renovës, ka pohuar Emra. Mësohet se transferimi i tij në radhët e Renovës kap vlerën 20.000 euro. Po, është e vërtetë se rreth 20.000 euro kap vlerën transferimi im në ekipin e Renovës, në të kundërtën nuk do të jem pjesë e këtij ekipi, përfundon Uliks Emra. 
Të kujtojmë se në kampionatin e Kosovës në futboll që u përmbyll të dielën Emra i ka mbrojtur ngjyrat e ekipit të Lirisë, ndërkaq më parë ka qenë edhe futbollist i KF Prishtina.
Ndërkohë, KF Renova interesim ka shprehur edhe për shërbimet e Elvis Osmanit, futbollit i Trepçës 89, ndërkaq marrëveshjen e ka arritur me dy futbollistët e Ferizajt, Arsim Abazin dhe Genc Hysenin. Gjithashtu mësohet se drejtuesit e Renovës janë duke hulumtuar mundësinë që në mjedisin e tyre të sjellin futbollistë edhe nga Nigeria (lajm iu marre nga e perditshmja Epoka e Re)

----------


## babadimri

Ambiciet tona janë të bëjmë një ekip cilësor duke ndjekur mesin e artë të tabelës, e në kohë kur ne do të bëjmë ekip të mirë, do të synojmë Evropën/ Gani Sejdiu
-------------

Futboll: Para fillimit të përgatitjeve të skuadrës se Renovës 

KF Renova një tjetër emër i madh në futbollin shqiptar

Sejdiu: KF Renova synon Evropën  

Ne fillimisht do të mundohemi të bëjmë prezantim sa më të mirë në elitën e futbollit të Maqedonisë. Ambiciet tona janë ta bëjmë një ekip cilësor duke ndjekur mesin e artë të tabelës, e në kohë kur ne do të bëjmë ekip të mirë, do të synojmë Evropën, ka thënë Sejdiu

Fatmir Bytyçi

Prishtinë, 21 qershor - Ndonëse ekipi i formuar hiç më larg se tri vite (2003), KF Renova në historinë e shkurtër të këtij klubi ia ka dalë të bëjë befasi të madhe duke u inkuadruar në elitën e futbollit të Maqedonisë. Përveç Bashkimit të Kumanovës, Shkëndijës, KF Renova është një tjetër emër i madh i futbollit shqiptar. Me të fituar vizën për në elitën e futbollit maqedonas, drejtuesit e këtij klubi menjëherë kanë nisur të mendojnë për përforcimet e klubit që skuadra e tyre të ketë prezantim sa më të mirë në ligën më të fortë të Maqedonisë, e njëkohësisht synohet edhe Evropa. 

Përveç Abazit, Hysenit, Aliut, së shpejti edhe Emra dhe Osmani do të firmosin për KF Renovën 

Drejtuesit e KF Renova fillimisht postin e shefit të Shtabit teknik ia kanë besuar strategut kosovar Gani Sejdiu, i cili së fundit zejen e trajnerit e ka ushtruar në ekipin e Trepçës 89. Ndërkohë, mësohet se marrëveshja është arritur edhe me futbollistët Arsim Abazin e Genc Hysenin (Ferizaj), si dhe me Ylber Aliun (Drita). Me dy futbollistët e Ferizajt, Arsim Abazin, Genc Hysenin si dhe Yber Aliun e Dritës, është arritur marrëveshja, kështu që tre futbollistët në fjalë edhe zyrtarisht janë anëtarë të Renovës, kështu është shprehur të martën për Epokën e re, Gani Sejdiu, kryetrajner i klubit. Sipas tij, negociatat janë duke vazhduar edhe me dy futbollistët tjerë të Kosovës. Negociata janë duke u vazhduar edhe me Uliks Emrën (Liria) dhe Elvis Osmanin (Trepça 89). KF Renova është e interesuar për shërbimet e Emrës dhe Osmanit, mirëpo ende asgjë konkrete nuk është arritur, por shpresojmë që shumë shpjet edhe këta dy futbollistë të firmosin për ekipin e Renovës, ka pohuar Sejdiu. Sejdiu thotë se KF Renova në Ligën e Parë të Maqedonisë, do të synojë mesin e tabelës. Ne fillimisht do të mundohemi të bëjmë prezantim sa më të mirë në elitën e futbollit të Maqedonisë. Ambiciet tona janë të bëjmë një ekip cilësor duke ndjekur mesin e artë të tabelës, e në kohë kur ne do të bëjmë ekip të mirë, do të synojmë Evropën, thotë Sejdiu. Ish-numri një i bankinës se xehetarëve, pohon se Uliks Emra dhe Elvis Osmani kanë potencial që të jenë në ekipin e Renovës. 
Ani pse ende nuk është arritur marrëveshja me Uliks Emrën dhe Elvis Osmanin, mendoj se këta dy futbollistë kanë potencial dhe cilësi të jenë në ekipin e Renovës. Ne besojmë se do të sjellim edhe përforcime të tjera të nevojshme për ekipin tonë, sepse për të realizuar synimet tona natyrisht se kërkohen përforcime me futbollistë, të cilët kanë kualitet të lartë, përfundon Gani Sejdiu, kryetarjner i KF Renova.    (lajm i marre nga e perditshmja Epoka e Re)

----------


## babadimri

Renova barazon me Sileksin ne ndeshjene  pare te elites se futbollit te maqedonie. Tio p[ergezojme djemte nga Xhepcishti per suksesin e treguar.
Ndersa ti informoj shikuesit e flakte se derbi ne mes Renoves dhe Shklendijes zhvillohet kete jave dhe presim qe te behet nje loje e bukur ne Tetove!

----------


## StormAngel

Une mendoj se Shkendija do fitoj kete ndeshje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## babadimri

Neshja luhet jven qe vjen ne Tetove Shkendija me Renoven!!!!! do te ju informoj me kohe kur dhe si

----------


## ArberXYZ

Sa ekipe ka gjithsej kampionati maqedons?

Ta di se si jemi me perqindje...

----------


## StormAngel

Tabela:

1. Rabotnicki 3
2. Skendija 3
3. Makedonija 3
4. Vlazrimi 3
5. Pobeda 1
6. Cementarnica 1
7. Renova 1
8. Sileks 1
9. Belasica 0
10. Vardar 0
11. Bregalnica 0
12. Baskimi 0

12 ekipe jane. Shkendija, Vellazerimi, Renova dhe Bashkimi jane ekipe shqiptare.

----------


## babadimri

> Sa ekipe ka gjithsej kampionati maqedons?
> 
> Ta di se si jemi me perqindje...


kater ekipe jane shqiptare

Vllaznimi Kercove
Shkendija tetove
Renova Tetove
Bashkimi KUmanove

----------


## babadimri

Nje lajm per adhuruesit e futbollit

te shtunen ne Mitrocive Trepca takohet me Renoven ne nje ndehsje mieqesore. te interesuarit mund te marrin pjese

----------


## babadimri

tedieln ne stadiumin e Qytetit te tetoves per here te pare feste kombetare luajne dy ekipet simotra nga tetova Shkendija dhe Renova. te gjithe adhuruesit jane te mireseardhur ne shkallet e stadiumit te tetoves

----------


## babadimri

Renova mbijeton mbetjen ne Ligen e J te Maqedonise. T'i urojme sukses Renoves ne kampionatin e ardhshem

----------


## Cimo

> Renova mbijeton mbetjen ne Ligen e J te Maqedonise. T'i urojme sukses Renoves ne kampionatin e ardhshem


Si na cudite o babadimer... :pa dhembe:  

Shkendija ma e forta  :i qetë:

----------


## babadimri

PO tash ke be si femije sinqerisht. Po une kisha pas deshire qe ne lige te pare jo kater po gjashte ekipe shqiptare te jene

----------


## Cimo

> PO tash ke be si femije sinqerisht. Po une kisha pas deshire qe ne lige te pare jo kater po gjashte ekipe shqiptare te jene


Une jam tifoz i Shkendijes dhe e dua vetem Shkendijen ...Nuk mund nje tifoz i Milanit te doje edhe Interin ...Edhe si duket ti je tifoz i Renoves se paske hap teme te vecante ...se per Bashkimin dhe Vllazrimin po edhe per Shkendijen nuk paska teme te posacme...

Forca Shkendija

----------


## miki_al2001

ti je tifoz i shkendijes dhe te vazhdosh te jesh o trim.por me mire te kesh renoven kundershtare ne ligen e pare se teteksin.pra duhet ti dish ato gjera.lere ti milanin dhe interin.ti sapo ke ardhe nga liga komunale si dhe te tjerat.ekipet shqiptare  duhet te perkrahim njera tjetren.

----------


## Cimo

> ti je tifoz i shkendijes dhe te vazhdosh te jesh o trim.por me mire te kesh renoven kundershtare ne ligen e pare se teteksin.pra duhet ti dish ato gjera.lere ti milanin dhe interin.ti sapo ke ardhe nga liga komunale si dhe te tjerat.ekipet shqiptare  duhet te perkrahim njera tjetren.


Ne jena klub prej 79 mirepo ka pas nje pauze ..dhe prej 1990 eshte aktivizuar perseri klubi...nuk jemi te ardhur nga liga komunale ( mendoj krejt kemi ardh prej aty mirepo ne kemi tradite ) ...Nuk eshte puna ti le une Milanin dhe Interin ...mirepo une nuk mund ti dua te ghithe klubet shqiptare ...E dua Vetem Kombtaren dhe Shkendijen per te tjeret nuk ma nin hic bile ma mire me Tetksin te lujm ka atmosfere dhe behet me interesant se sa me Renoven . Kush eshte i dobet le te shkoje atje ku e meriton pse ti ndihmojm ne Renoves ....Keshtu e humb lezetin futbolli ....

p.s Gjithsesi e shpetum Vellazrimin ne minuten e 90 ..te dielen ...nuk dmth kjo se sduhet te ndihmojsh mirepo tja fillojsh prej fillimit me kurdisje si ne eshte turp ..humb futbolli ..humb tifozi...

Shkendija Kampion ...Ne jena me te miret per tjeret sna intereson.

----------

